# Changed to Stock winter tires



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

I changed back to my stock winter tires today. I had forgotten that they made more noise than my Michelins. When I drove off I thought one of the doors or windows were open. Ya can't beat the smoothness of those Michelins.

The other funny thing was how everyone in the tire shop was looking at my Altima and making comments. Had any tickets yet? Those things are fast yeh? Where did you get your tint? They really improved the 03 Altima. Why buy a Maxima when you can have this? It went on & on, from the manager down to the guys balancing the wheels. I think everyone there stopped and asked questions. Never happened to me before. A nice response.

Then on the way out my "tilt" sensor on the security system goes off because they were using floor jacks under the car. It doesn't reset until I move the car about 10 feet. A little embarassing, but they appreciated why I had the extra security.

Cheers... Ed


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Get lots of compliments here on michelins, There more expensive but worth it. I work with Ford on one side and Honda on the other, and VW across the street. Nothing compares to the Altima!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Nothing compares to the Altima! *


Ferrari? kidding. I love my car.


----------

